# Bluetooth headset for cowon J3



## ruturaj3 (Dec 6, 2011)

Friends suggest me bluetooth headphones for J3. My budget is around 1.5k.
It should have good audio quality.


----------



## sukant (Dec 6, 2011)

At that budget a good bluetooth stereo headshet would be the BH-503 , i myself ordered one from Indiatimes shopping took around 5 days to arrive and 3 months dealer warranty , cost me around 1099 bucks .

SQ is pretty amazing for the price i paid , might not blow you out but will certainly not dissapoint you . Call reception also was pretty good incase you want to use it with a phone.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks. Basically i was going to use it while jogging. Any idea how is Sennheiser PMX / OMX 680?


----------



## hridyesh10 (Dec 20, 2011)

I recently bought BH503 fro Indiatimes shopping and the device is not even getting detected on Cowon J3.I check it on HTC wildfire as well but still not detected on it.Does anyone have any idea how it would work or may be I would have to deal with Indiatimes about it.


----------



## sukant (Dec 21, 2011)

Firstly charge it , then keep the call  button pressed for few seconds , the red light should be in blinking mode , then search for device , after that you can pair the same. 
I too ordered from Indiatimes but mine works fine.


----------

